# -99 Zürich frame-failure.



## erol/frost (May 30, 2004)

Bought my LeMond frame-only in -99. Hardly rode it until last year, racked up 2000km over the summer, laid it off during the autumn, winter and then started to ride again this spring. Barely made 1000kms and then my frame cracks on me while i`m JRA. Really. It broke at the right chainstay, near the drop-out. 
How`s LeMonds CS? I wrote them a couple of e-mails but they haven`t responded. Also how do i upload a pic?


----------



## Lemondpoprad (Jan 22, 2004)

Lemond will tell you to go to a local bicycle retailer that sales Lemonds. It depends on what Lemond wants to warranty it on. Did you registure the bike when you bought it? Do you still have your receipt?


----------



## erol/frost (May 30, 2004)

Hmm, i honestly can`t remember if i registrered it when i bought it. I did it last week just so they can see that i have it. The receipt is here... somewhere. I live in Sweden so i`m not 100% sure how i am going to handle this. I guess i`ll go down to the shop that sold it to me and kindly beg them to help me out.


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

Sorry to hear the frame cracked I am always worrying about my 03 Zurich will crack. Call me paranoid but I have cracked 3 frames in a year and don't want to add a 4th to the list. 

I would go back to where you bought the bike and talk with them to see what they recommend hopefully they are a Lemond dealer that would make life a little easier. You will need a receipt. That will help alot. From their site they don't have any authorized dealers in Sweden so that looks disapointing. Good luck and keep us informed.


----------

